# Islamic Philosophy



## JM (Aug 30, 2008)

Always be ready...

Islamic Philosophy Online

History of Muslim Philosophy Online

Al-Tawhid journal

Science in Islamic philosophy by Ziauddin Sardar

islam-usa.com

Islamic Philosophy


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 30, 2008)

JM said:


> Always be ready...
> 
> Islamic Philosophy Online
> 
> ...



Put up a link to the Hadith as well. My two favorites are, Adam was 90 ft. tall and Satan urinates in your ear when you fall asleep praying.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 30, 2008)

Google "The World of Islam" and you can get a DVD of all the Hadith and articles about Islam. It is put out by a Christian group to spread awareness. 

If interested, Columbia International University in South Carolina now has opened the Zwemer Institute of Muslims Studies. Excellent place.


----------



## JM (Aug 31, 2008)

Wahhabism


----------

